# Facts about the Great Barrier Reef



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The likelihood is that the vast majority of us have heard about the Great Barrier Reef in Australia but how many of us actually know what it is, where it is and how important it is to the local wildlife. We will now take a look at the enormous Great Barrier Reef which has been [...]

Click to read the full news article: Facts about the Great Barrier Reef...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

